
Craft: A simple Minecraft clone written in C using modern OpenGL - ciarannolan
https://github.com/fogleman/Craft
======
a3n
Is there a non-coder/contributor reason to use this over Java Minecraft? Like,
is it more performant?

~~~
ciarannolan
The MacOS version is less than 1MB (vs ~180MB for Java Minecraft).

I was legitimately _shocked_ at how smoothly this ran on my budget laptop.
Flying, zooming, building, etc.

This is also free (vs $26.95 for Minecraft).

I wish this one was easier to customize (ex. change up the world, add water,
etc).

